

Developers Call BS On $2.4B iPhone App Store Number - barredo
http://www.cultofmac.com/developers-call-bs-on-2-4b-iphone-app-store-number/15250

======
mildweed
Apple needs to publish some official sales numbers. The speculation on this
topic is rivaling the speculation on how much "everybody" loves to use social
media.

~~~
elcron
Apple doesn't _need_ to (although it would be nice) and the high speculations
are probably helping them. ie. more people developing apps hoping to make
money.

